# The biggest reason Team USA lose



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

1. Coach K - his Team USA is the worst defensive team in the NBA history


----------



## Matej (Aug 14, 2005)

I voted other. Anyway, there really isn't "other". USA lost. So ****ing what. That doesn't mean your team is bad and you should change all players and coaching staff. As Brasil can loose in the soccer/football World Cup (and they are always predicted to win the Cup), you can also loose at the bball championship, even though you're favorites. Anyway, the only thing that is "wrong" with the Team USA is lack of older, more experienced players. I think USA players kind of broke under the pressure. I mean come on, how can you miss 14 free throws in such an important game.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Seriously, how many times can this be picked apart, studied or analyzed? It's all the same things being said anyway...


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Greece scored more points.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't understand why everyone keeps acting as though this is some enormous shock.Anyone who was paying any attention whatsoever knew that this was well within the realm of possibility.The Greeks played a sensational game almost analogous to Massimino's CHampionship game for about two quarters.We played very badly especially on defense.How many years does the best team in college basketball actually win the National Title?In the International game upsets are quite likely and you have to play well to avoid it.We didn't.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

*Should George Karl be blamed?*

Geroge Karl, one of the top winning nba coaches who led the Team USA to the sixth place in the 2002 World Championship. He was blamed by many people.


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

USA Players are horribly overrated in WBC



p.s.:USA won't win the 2010 WBC in Turkey too


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

sloth said:


> Greece scored more points.



hahaha amazing point I dont think anyone else thought of that.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> 1. Coach K - his Team USA is the worst defensive team in the NBA history


The coach doesn't lose the game the players do. Defending the pick and roll is something many elite players learn by HS or the end of HS. It's not coach K's fault anyone who says that has never played basketball or knows nothing about basketball.


----------



## Darman (Jun 29, 2006)

bball2223 said:


> The coach doesn't lose the game the players do. Defending the pick and roll is something many elite players learn by HS or the end of HS. It's not coach K's fault anyone who says that has never played basketball or knows nothing about basketball.


WONDERFUL POST :clap:


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Coach K was unable to instill USA with an offensive discipline. I didn't think their defense was bad at all, except for the pick and roll defense. But that's evidence that international basketball has gotten better, they run good pick and rolls. And you cannot defend a good pick and roll. Other than that, throughout the tournament these guys would just hit every shot they jacked up. Even guys who were not known for hitting from the outside were practically deadly. 

But offensively, it was terrible throughout the entire tournament (even though they averaged a high PPG). Over and over it was one-on-one play and very bad shot selection from 3. Guys (like Chris Paul, for example) would just walk up and fire a 3 from the top of the key area just because they felt like it. I realize they don't want to play a slow game offensively, but you can still take quicker shots while taking good shots. The key is constant movement on offense. Team USA had cinder block ankles.


----------



## jaja (Jan 4, 2005)

other. if they hit thier fTs we wouldnt be talking about this


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Uncle Sam needs to have players that can play the game, player like Carmelo Anthony and get rid of run and jump players like Wayne Wade and LeBronze.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Coach K was unable to instill USA with an offensive discipline. I didn't think their defense was bad at all, except for the pick and roll defense. But that's evidence that international basketball has gotten better, they run good pick and rolls. And you cannot defend a good pick and roll. Other than that, throughout the tournament these guys would just hit every shot they jacked up. Even guys who were not known for hitting from the outside were practically deadly.
> 
> But offensively, it was terrible throughout the entire tournament (even though they averaged a high PPG). Over and over it was one-on-one play and very bad shot selection from 3. Guys (like Chris Paul, for example) *would just walk up and fire a 3 from the top of the key area just because they felt like it*. I realize they don't want to play a slow game offensively, but you can still take quicker shots while taking good shots. The key is constant movement on offense. Team USA had cinder block ankles.


Now we did take too many threes without moving the ball,but you really should watch the games.CHris Paul went 5-18 on three pointers in 9 games.So when you average 2 shot attempts from three per game(in 23.7 minutes per game) that really doesn't qualify as walking up to the line any time you feel like it.Of course he was shooting 44% earlier in the tournament as well.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Coach K was unable to instill USA with an offensive discipline. I didn't think their defense was bad at all, except for the pick and roll defense. But that's evidence that international basketball has gotten better, they run good pick and rolls. And you cannot defend a good pick and roll. Other than that, throughout the tournament these guys would just hit every shot they jacked up. Even guys who were not known for hitting from the outside were practically deadly.
> 
> But offensively, it was terrible throughout the entire tournament (even though they averaged a high PPG). Over and over it was one-on-one play and very bad shot selection from 3. Guys (like Chris Paul, for example) would just walk up and fire a 3 from the top of the key area just because they felt like it. I realize they don't want to play a slow game offensively, but you can still take quicker shots while taking good shots. The key is constant movement on offense. Team USA had cinder block ankles.



It's not coach K's fault that people like Melo, Wade, LeBron shot a lot from outside b.c their used to doing it on their own teams. He did all he could but they just tried to pad their own stats.


----------



## Lukaslo (Sep 2, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> 1. Coach K - his Team USA is the worst defensive team in the NBA history


Yes in comparison to greece USA plays bad defence though very good one  If you check the statistics you will see that USA gives most Points per Game (103.6) greece is on 7th place (84.1). There is a difference of 20points per game and greece is playing in finals while USA is not. So bad defence


----------



## drazenpetrovic (Aug 26, 2006)

1) Poor guards: in Europe you can find 15 guards better than Heinrich and Paul.....when Heinrich jumped and landed with the ball in his hands I wondered how can this guy play in the Nba.

2) No big men: I remember Team USA having centers like Olajuwon, Robinson, Ewing, Shaq.....
Now the tallest player is 6-10; Greece scored too many points in the paint.....can't american basketball produce a couple of good seven-footers?


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

All I can say is the better team wins. Maybe the hype of certain NBA all stars has exceeded their actual on court performance ability.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> Now we did take too many threes without moving the ball,but you really should watch the games.CHris Paul went 5-18 on three pointers in 9 games.So when you average 2 shot attempts from three per game(in 23.7 minutes per game) that really doesn't qualify as walking up to the line any time you feel like it.Of course he was shooting 44% earlier in the tournament as well.


I watched every game, thank you. And while I was watching the game, it stuck out when Paul did it. Yet, he was not the only one doing it. I was saying the *team* would walk up and hoist up a 3 without care. I wasn't bagging on Chris Paul, so you don't need to jump to his defense. I used him *as an example*, and whether he did it 2 times or 10 times they were still terrible shots to take.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

drazenpetrovic said:


> 1) Poor guards: in Europe you can find 15 guards better than Heinrich and Paul.....when Heinrich jumped and landed with the ball in his hands I wondered how can this guy play in the Nba.
> 
> 2) No big men: I remember Team USA having centers like Olajuwon, Robinson, Ewing, Shaq.....
> Now the tallest player is 6-10; Greece scored too many points in the paint.....can't american basketball produce a couple of good seven-footers?



maybe you should watch *HINRICH* and PAUL on their respective NBA teams before you make such a declaration. 

The Chicago Bulls play a much more _team oriented_ game than TEAM USA did. and they sure as HELL know how to defend the pick and roll!

and as far as the big men, ask COACH K why Miller and Jamison got DNP's in that game. it was mind-boggling stupid.


----------

